# MV Fred Everard



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

Does anyone have a picture of the above built in or around 1972 I think, just as the old one was sold on to the greeks


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Don't have a picture, here's a short tale that might be of interest.
In September 1977, the 'Fred Everard', Mediterranean bound from Archangel with a deck cargo of lumber, nearly foundered in heavy weather south of the Out Skerries. Fortunately, although most of the deck cargo went overboard, there were no fatalities or injuries and the ship was towed to port to sail another day.
The aftermath was not without humour: lumber galore rather than whisky galore.
http://tinyurl.com/psbfh

Bruce C.


----------

